# HP Automatic Product Detection Plugin



## microbullet (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Compaq Armada 7400, 6366/T14/10.0/V/M/3. Specifications are as follows: Intel Pentium II processor, 366 MHZ, 64MB RAM, & 2.0GB ROM. I want to up date this computer. Inorder to update, I need the model number, part number etc,. Unfortunately, the sevice tag has been removed, and the packing box has been disposed of. To make matters worse, I can't access computer setup. 
I tried downloading an automatic product detection plugin from HP's web site (www.hp.com click troubleshoot, click automatic product detection). I was unsuccessful due to an activex control required. I have tried several activex controls to no avail. I desperately need this information to upgrade. Can someone please help!


----------

